# Hunting Clubs



## phezluvr (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello all, I am new to Utah, although I have visited often and hunted here often I decided to take the plunge. I enjoy all the outdoor activities Utah has to offer and look forward to many days a foot behind my dogs! Today we went to the sportsman expo. I love this show and always have a blast. I had a lot more interest in hunting Clubs this time and looked at the ones I had found.
I wanted to get some input from those that visit Wasatch Wing and Clay.
I went to their booth today and although really nice folks, I was presented with a network marketing pitch! I have no interest in such "scams" or opportunities, as they like to call them. I am curious if this is a frequent occurrence at the club, or if perhaps it was an odd influence. Is this common with businesses here? It really turned me off and even though it seems to be one of the better clubs in my opinion, and just from the show , I have not been to any actual clubs yet, it makes me think twice about joining.
I had heard alot of network marketing or multi level marketing businesses have started here. Just wondering how influential it is in this state?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! MLM is common here, but I have not ever joined or even been tempted to join one. The common presence seems to be a symptom of the get rich quick idea that seems to mainly come out of Utah county; I have some 2nd cousins that have been getting rich quick for two decades, now having moved in with his parents at the age of 60.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm a member of WW&C and I have never been in a situation like that. I have had a great time out there.

Now do I have a deal for you...


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Judd I bet there are a few of us that would enjoy some first hand perspective on WW&C. My brother and I have thought about joining it a time or two.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a friend that is a member of WW&C and I was mentioning that Chaser and I were thinking of joining and he said that they are out of birds for the year already. Is that true?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Judd I bet there are a few of us that would enjoy some first hand perspective on WW&C. My brother and I have thought about joining it a time or two.


I know there are some polarizing opinions about it due to who used to run it/who forced who out/etc, but I don't know anything about that. I happen to know the current owner through a work relationship and he is a top notch guy. He was very upset they ran out of birds early this year but they have a commitment for more birds this fall.

They have varied terrains and can accommodate pretty much any group size. Their birds held very well in cover this last fall/winter and when flushed flew hard and strong. I was very happy with their look as well as they didn't have real short tails like you would expect from a pen raised bird.

I believe Brian (can't remember if that is his name) pretty much is out there all the time and he has been very helpful/cordial. I'm pretty sure he is a DD guy as well so that should make you happy Muleskinner.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks Judd. I actually just got a photo text a short while a go. The pups were born today. Dog fever is running rampant now.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Brian is the manager out there.

As I understand it the shortage of Birds was Nation wide. In short, because of the recession the smaller bird operations had dropped out and this put a bigger demand on the larger operations. People had a few more dollars in their pockets this year, so hunting pressure was up, hence a shortage of birds. Most of the operations that buy birds from outside sources have run out of birds.

As far as the operation is concern, if you are the type of person that buys say four birds and likes to have to kick them to fly, then this operation is not for you. If you are going to be disappointed because you didn't find all four of your birds, then this operation is not for you. Brian trys real hard to give you a hunting experience and he is honest. I watched a guy complain one time because the chuckars were running on him.


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

WWC long time goal has always been to pursue the big money.Coporate-Buisness accts.I would imagine that what WWC was pushing down your throat.


----------



## griddle (Apr 22, 2009)

I have hunted several clubs in the State and there are some very nice clubs that work hard. For my style of hunting I like to shoot 3 or 4 birds a visit, I don't need large numbers of birds to have a great time, but I like to "hunt" for the birds, and I like to have more quanity of time rather than a large quanity of birds. How do you go wrong with Pleasant Valley or a place like Muddy Road, they are great, but for my time and money, I live in Utah County, WW&C has been awesome. Brian is very aware of the needs to train dogs and work with folks. I think Brian is great, the cover at WW&C is good, and the consideration offered by the Club is exceptional. I give WW&C a 9 on a scale of 10, and I would highly recommend them.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Wasatch Wing & Clay is a top notch club. Brian does an excellent job running the place. In fact we are running a NSTRA trial there this weekend, maybe you should come check the place out.


----------

